# BBS RC Refinishing



## Kevrend (Mar 8, 2012)

I recently acquired a 337 with the 18" BBS RC's. Unfortunately, the prior owner painted them, and curbed them a bit. I tried a search but really only found people asking where to get the center caps. Anyone have any suggestions on getting them refinished? I realize I won't be able to get them shot-peened like from the factory...or can I? Anybody?

Here's an embarrassing display of the prior owner's ignorance:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

You could try blasting them with walnut shells, it would take the paint off for sure, might be able to save the shot peened finish, nothing you can really do about the courage though while keeping OEM finish. Not that I know off anyway


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Shot-peening is possible. It's a fairly common practice in the aerospace industry and where I work we send parts out all the time to have this done.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

OddJobb said:


> Shot-peening is possible. It's a fairly common practice in the aerospace industry and where I work we send parts out all the time to have this done.


Can I send you parts for this? Will the final finish look close to what the 337 BBS wheels looked like?










Because if so, we need to work something out... :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Kevrend (Mar 8, 2012)

OddJobb said:


> Shot-peening is possible. It's a fairly common practice in the aerospace industry and where I work we send parts out all the time to have this done.


Do you have a rough estimate for cost? And a suggestion for the third party that does this?


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

No. You cannot send me parts. I do not do this. The place where I work sends parts out to outside suppliers to have this work done. I do not know the cost and I would have to ask what companies do this. Use Google or the phone book to search for local metal re-finishing companies; shipping wheels is expensive.


----------



## Kevrend (Mar 8, 2012)

anyone have any suggestions for at least getting the wheels refinished to address the curb rash? even if it does omit the shot peen finish? Just want to start getting these wheels taken care of and maybe I'll go the paint/powder coat route afterwards.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

You'd probably want to strip that black coating off first. Then you could find a wheel repair shop that can re-weld metal where the chunks are missing from the curb rash (lucky for you you're near a Wheels America location):

http://www.wheelsamerica.com/

Or if you want to go the cheaper route, try this:

http://www.permatex.com/products/mo.../motorcycle_hi_temp_metal_repair_compound.htm

I have not used it, but I plan to in the future to fix the slight curb rash on my RC's. If you get them powder coated you need to repair them with material that will withstand 400 F temperatures. Otherwise anything you put on there will melt right off when the powder pigment gets baked on. The Permatex stuff says it will hold up to these temps, which is why I plan to use it (and it was the only material I could find that would stand up to the 400 F temperatures).


----------



## Kevrend (Mar 8, 2012)

OddJobb said:


> You'd probably want to strip that black coating off first. Then you could find a wheel repair shop that can re-weld metal where the chunks are missing from the curb rash (lucky for you you're near a Wheels America location):
> 
> http://www.wheelsamerica.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks! Didn't know anything about Wheels America, so I just messaged the Philadelphia manager to get an estimate. I've used the Permatex stuff on an exhaust header for my old wrangler. Worked pretty well, but difficult to use, and as I recall, the process of applying them requires that it be applied to something that has been slightly heated, then heated at high temp for a while to cure. Might be tough, but I could see how it could be a useful application to fill in gouges.


----------

